# Manual CNC routing



## JulianLech (Jan 25, 2011)

Has anyone built a manual type CNC?


----------



## beemor (Feb 29, 2012)

Could Not Care to try myself! But if anybody else can, I'm interested also


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

What is a manual cnc


----------



## PRDarnell (Mar 21, 2012)

Julian,

The confusion is that CNC stands for "computer numerical control" so stating "manual CNC" is at the very least an oxymoron. 

Perhaps you are asking how one would create a machine or structure that would hold a router vertically and/ or horizontally so that you would maneuver the router and/ or the piece along those two axes? Sort of like a milling machine?

Is that what you are asking?


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

The closest thing I know of to a manual CNC is the SSRK. That is the stands for Super Smart Router Kit. I own the older version of this product and it works quite well. 

Basically it is a router on a rail system. It is height adjustable, fore, aft, left, right etc. There is also a circle cutting attachment that allows you to make circles and arcs. 

I built a Star Wars Death Star Throne room in my son's room when he was younger (fun project). I used the SRK to do the cutouts. It would have been much easier with an SSRK.

Here is a link to the webpage that sells these. The Super Smart Router Kit and Accessories | Eurekazone

Bill


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

bgriggs said:


> I built a Star Wars Death Star Throne room in my son's room when he was younger (fun project).
> 
> Bill



That would be a picture to see!


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

JulianLech said:


> Has anyone built a manual type CNC?


Are you talking about a pantograph?


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

curiousgeorge said:


> Are you talking about a pantograph?


It sounds like he is looking for a pantograph!
Here is a link to one of many you can build yourself:
3-D router pantograph


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

kp91 said:


> That would be a picture to see!


I can't find the ones of the completed room but here was one of the walls I did. It was the hanger bay with force shield. The white areas of the wall and a few parts of the planets and stars were painted in florescent paint. There were also stars on the ceiling and I made some special lights.

Bill


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Bill,

That looks like a fun project. I have a starwars fan in the house who should never get a look at this....


----------



## bloomingtonmike (Dec 13, 2011)

JulianLech said:


> Has anyone built a manual type CNC?


What s a manual CNC? 

You can type in Gcode and execute that - kind of automatd manual CNC routing. 

CNC = computer numerical control

I built mine but that is diy cnc not manual cnc


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

bloomingtonmike said:


> What s a manual CNC?
> 
> You can type in Gcode and execute that - kind of automatd manual CNC routing.
> 
> ...


So my cnc is a manual one because I can type in code and it cuts.


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks Bill. That is what I was looking for.


----------



## alexthehun (Jul 9, 2008)

All cnc machines, controlled by Mach 3 or Linuxcnc, allow you to use manual mode: type in a gcode command and excecute it, type in next command .....
I use this quite often to do simple machining operations without having to sit down and make a proper drawing to feed to the cam software to generate gcode.


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

alexthehun said:


> All cnc machines, controlled by Mach 3 or Linuxcnc, allow you to use manual mode: type in a gcode command and excecute it, type in next command .....
> I use this quite often to do simple machining operations without having to sit down and make a proper drawing to feed to the cam software to generate gcode.


Mine doesn't use Mach 3 or linuxcnc ours at work use NC and mine at home use SB


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

I could be wrong but I think what Julian was looking for was a way to manually, accurately, route objects we commonly do with CNC. He wants to control the router with his hand with out the aid of a CNC or motors, yet still be able to create complex shapes repeatedly.

Bill


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Here is another link you might be interested in:
Router copy carver


----------



## grand-dragon (Jan 20, 2013)

*working on one at the moment*

Now if you mean by manual cnc that's still moves acrossed The X, y, z axis. Then yes thou I'm not finished butthe z is controlled by a handle attached to allthread an a tool block to mount a dermel.
It all rides on bearings, just need to work out the x an y. X is easy as z but y is a bit more of a challenge.


----------



## Gino0105 (Feb 16, 2012)

JulianLech said:


> Thanks Bill. That is what I was looking for.


Not sure exactly what your project needs are...but I have used the following (see attachment of) cross slide on a drill press to do manual machine with CNC bits


----------

